# [PCW-S] So leicht geht Datenklau - Podslurping erklärt auf pcwelt.tv



## Newsfeed (30 März 2007)

Von einem unbeaufsichtigten PC Daten zu stehlen, sei es im Büro oder unterwegs, geht erschreckend unauffällig und einfach. PC-WELT.tv beleuchtet die neue Gefahr mit dem Namen "Podslurping".

Weiterlesen...


----------

